# Lobster roaches



## Gecko Assassins (Dec 19, 2005)

What temperature should I keep Lobster roaches at? I am planning on buying some Death head roaches soon along with some Lobster roaches. Thx.


----------



## Obie (Dec 19, 2005)

82-88F worked well for me. I haven't had much luck getting everything to eat lobsters though. I switched to Blatta lateralis roaches and so far all my critters (around a dozen species of mantis, tarantulas, assassins, wolf spiders, jumping spiders, several species of gecko, several species of lizard) absolutely love them!! Much better than crickets or lobsters in my opinion...


----------



## Gecko Assassins (Dec 19, 2005)

Thx for the info Obie.


----------



## Obie (Dec 19, 2005)

No problem. Good luck bro!


----------



## Gecko Assassins (Dec 19, 2005)

Thank you.


----------

